# SL Scorpion Incan to LED Conversion



## pc_light (Mar 15, 2010)

With Spring around the corner I was in the garage preparing for some yard work when and I spotted my old (incandescent) Streamlight Scorpion sitting on a shelf. It was two years since I'd even turned it on so I thought I'd better check how the battery had weather the Winter. 

I turned it on and judging from the dim glow I suspected the battery was probably a little run down. So I went into the house and got a fresh pair of primaries. Turned it on again and although a tad better, it was still not quite as bright as I'd imaged it would be. Then I recalled why I had relenquished the light to garage back-up duty, over the years the incan just wasn't puttin out like the LED's I'd gotten used to. 

A quick Search of the CPF Forums for any upgrade/mod suggestions, came up mostly empty. 
- Some who have tried indicated that the bezel is sealed and to take it apart was to risk destroying it. 
- The Surefire E-series bezels/heads fit onto the old incan Scorpion body, but that could cost more than an entirely new LED Scorpion. 
Since there didn't appear to be any economical drop-in modules out there, most folks felt that it would be cheaper to sell it and buy a new Scorpion LED or other "bargain light".

So, before I decided to put it back on the shelf as a "back-up" light, I decided to look in my old junk draw for any tinkering ideas. I noticed an old Maglite LED Upgrade Module that I'd picked up on sale. It happened to be a 4-C/D cell (6V), so the voltage was spot on. I decided to take the Scorpion apart to see what was what.

SL Incan Scorpion w Maglite 4-cell LED Upgrade Module






Low and behold, the LED Upgrade Module and the incandescent buld/holder were almost of the same height and diameter at the base. That was encourgaging enough for me to decide to see if I could get a fit. 

Bulb and LED Module





Well, to make a long story short, with some hand-boring and after 4-5 tweaks to get the focus just right, I managed to get an acceptable fit with the following results. (Since I didn't start out expecting to post the results, I didn't think to take any BEFORE shots of the Scorpion head in it's incan state. But here's the AFTER shot with LED Upgrade Module installed.)

Scorpion Bezel w LED Installed





I don't have a light sphere and I wasn't planning on running any official run-time measurements but on the basis of Newbie's most excellent Maglite LED Upgrade Module technical review, my guess would be 60-min or so before dropping below the 4.25V Bucked power levels; so hopefully longer, brighter and more regulated than when it was incandescent. So as far as I'm concerned, it's a keeper.

LED and Incan Beams compared





So for about $20 and a little grinding, my old semi-retired incan Scorpion has been called up for active duty again! 

Getting back to that day, well by the time I'd finished fooling around with the Scorpion, it was getting too dark to work in yard,... oh well, maybe tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## ti-force (Mar 15, 2010)

Good job.:twothumbs


----------



## OCD (Mar 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: Very nice!
Hmmmmmm... I too, have one of these lights of yester-year. Can you provide more details as to how (what you used, technique, etc.) to modify the reflector?

Do you have any other LED lights you can compare the output/throw to?

My wife says I can't have any more lights right now, but didn't say anything about modifying ones I already have! :naughty:


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 15, 2010)

Now replace the old Lux III with a current Seoul P4 and it will be even brighter.


----------



## horizonseeker (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried opening up the head and destroyed it, by which I mean there's pretty much no chance to put it back together in the way it originally was.

I have a 3-cell maglite drop in that i have no use for, this could be the mod I'm waiting for. What tool did you use to bore it and how much did you have to take away? I would like to try this and drive the drop-in with a 17670.

thanks


----------



## pc_light (Mar 15, 2010)

OCD said:


> :thumbsup: Can you provide more details as to how (what you used, technique, etc.) to modify the reflector?



Hi OCD/HorizonSeeker:

Frankly it was a bit of a hack on my part and since the head cannot (easily) be taken apart, all procedures were done with the reflector and lens intake (yiks). 

Below are NOT the steps I used because I made several trial-and-error adjustments before I got it right. But upon reflection, here's how I would probably do it next time (not that I expect there to ever be a next time).

(1) enlarge the existing incandescent hole to accomodate the LED emitter. I used a simple Demel-like hand tool to bore the reflector opening to approximately 6-7mm (dia.) Be warned, aluminum filings will enter the bezel, this can't be avoided. They can be cleaned out, more on that later. At this point the emitter will still not fit because of the LED Module Can size, for that you need the next step.

(2) using a larger diameter bore create a second concentric cavity (but not a complete through hole) that is 11-12mm (dia.) so that the Maglite LED Module Can begins to protrude into the reflector. My best focus was achieved when the emitter base (black plastic) was about flush with the new reflector surface opening. (At that point the actual (yellow) Luxeon LED surface is probably protruding 1 mm into the reflector.) Do not bore completely through.

NOTE: It is important that the LED Module Can touch the reflector, this is critical to complete the electrical path. As a benefit this also adds additional thermal heatsinking, which was a weakness of the Upgrade Module as installed in an actual Maglite.

(3) With regard to cleaning the metal filings in the head, I used a mild dishwashing solution and distilled water rinses to clean it out. One must avoid ever rubbing a reflector at the risk of scratching it. And using distilled water to rinse leaves no mineral residue, a practice used in the metal finishing process.

Again, I didn't plan on posting this, so I didn't take step by step pictures. For your benefit, I've drawn a little diagram, I hope this helps. 

The Maglite Upgrade Module was on clearance at HomeDepot in December for less than $10, that's over now, but I believe you can still find them online for about $20 (which btw is what I paid for one a couple of year back.) Do note though just about any PR-bulb-like drop-in should work similarly.


----------



## pc_light (Mar 15, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> Now replace the old Lux III with a current Seoul P4 and it will be even brighter.



Agreed, CPF'er Cydonia has an excellent tutorial on just what you indicate.

Yeah, now the possibilities are limitless. My first preference would be a nice warm LED which would really complete the metamorphesis from incan!


----------



## OCD (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, pc light. Now I just have to work up the nerve to perform my 1st mod on my 1st quality light! :sweat:


----------



## pc_light (Mar 15, 2010)

OCD said:


> o you have any other LED lights you can compare the output/throw to?



I don't have any of the new "throwers" that people rave about these days, but for overall output comparison, below is an image comparing the Scorpion againat my old HDS EDC B60 (on high, ~60Lmns). 

The Scorpion has a tighter hotspot (as seen in the photo below) and a really wide spill. I would imagine that since the reflector geometry is the same, the beam would be somewhat akin to the original Scorpion beam.

Lights 3ft from wall, camera about 10-ft away





Good luck with your "mod", it's about as simple as one as you can start with. Who knows, after your success, you might get the bug and decide to replace the emitter as Wingnut's mentioned.

Oh, and here's a bonus, the mod is practically REVERSIBLE! Remember I said I forgot to take before/after photos, well for the beam comparisons I simply put the old incan module back into the bored-out Scorpion head. It lacks the silicon o-ring to help center it but it still works just fine as an Incan!

Look at it this way, if you really do mess it up, you'll have a reason to replace that old Scorpion with something else but if you take it slow, you should be fine. 

DO POST/SHARE YOUR RESULTS


----------



## horizonseeker (Mar 15, 2010)

i got 3 scorpions left, so I can afford to sacrifce at least 1 to experiment with.


----------



## Quinn_Inuit (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting! I've never modded a light before, but this sounds really tempting. I've been meaning to get a Dremel anyway.  What bits do you need besides what comes in the Dremel (or whatever) box?


----------



## pc_light (Mar 15, 2010)

Quinn_Inuit said:


> Interesting! I've never modded a light before, but this sounds really tempting. I've been meaning to get a Dremel anyway.  What bits do you need besides what comes in the Dremel (or whatever) box?



I just used the different sized Silicon Carbide grinding tips that were in my kit. I was first going to use the straight router bits I had but they were all too small (those would probably have left the cleanest bores). 

Dimensions are not critical, just DON'T bore through on the second larger concetric cavity, as that is needed to support and make eletrical/thermal contact with the LED Upgrade Module Can.

Any experienced Dremel uses, please chime in?


----------



## Matias (Apr 25, 2012)

hi i´m new in this, i´m from Argentina, do you have photos to see how did you put the led upgrade into the scorpion, thanks..!


----------



## Matias (Apr 25, 2012)

how did you do that? can you explain that for me, i am from Argentina, thanks..!


----------



## RMR (Nov 19, 2012)

PC Light,
Thank you for the information. I just converted one of my SL Scorpions from incan to LED using your instructions. 

The process was a bit easier for me since I used a Nite Ize brand "LED Upgrade: Fits most C & D Cell flashlights". The reason it was easier is because the Nite Ize model has a much wider lip that will keep the whole assembly from falling into the reflector chamber.

I picked it up on e-bay for just 10 bucks (posted a pic below for easy reference). It works really well minus the ability to focus. It gave new life to some tired (but very good) EDC lights. Now I've got to order 1 more and convert my truck light to LED!

Thanks again!

RMR


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## RA40 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for bringing some love to the aging Scorpion. I kept mine and it hasn't seen use in years...


----------

